# Qv Bold 200????? Question



## DbUILT (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi everyone I am new to the site and looking for some help just started taking QV BOLD 200 now on my fifth shot and I don't notice any difference is it true that it is slow acting?? I'm looking to get more ripped up and some more size I'm 142lbs 5'5
Also would it be a good idea to stack it now with QV PROPIONAT 100??? Please let me know I would like to hear what you think thanks.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes it is slow acting as it is a long ester, I wouldn't run it without test of some sort, and not under 10 weeks probably 600mg for me for the EQ.


----------



## DbUILT (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm running 1cc a week for ten weeks is that not enough? And should I stack it now with QV PROPIONAT 100 I'm now on my 6th shot.


----------



## LAM (Jun 27, 2004)

you need to do a lot more research before sticking needles in your body...you did not plan this cycle out at all...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jul 2, 2004)

DbUILT said:
			
		

> I'm running 1cc a week for ten weeks is that not enough? And should I stack it now with QV PROPIONAT 100 I'm now on my 6th shot.


200mg is not enough.  at lest 400-600mg/wk.


----------



## jefffoley1 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a question my thigh got num after I took a shot and is bold qv going to make me have bitch tits


----------



## jefffoley1 (Jul 20, 2004)

I tried looking it up and it said it is alittle ester but what does that mean alittle  so if anyone is out their let thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jul 20, 2004)

A short ester, not a little ester. It means you should shoot propionate every other day or every day. I like to use 100mg ED or 200mg EOD, I have gone down to 1.5cc EOD and some people cut on 1cc EOD.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 20, 2004)

jefffoley1 said:
			
		

> I have a question my thigh got num after I took a shot and is bold qv going to make me have bitch tits



Equipoise is a long ester, and it probably will not give you bitch tits as it does not aromatise much at all. You can shoot it once a week or every 5/6 days, without test though dont expect much IMO.


----------

